# Evolution Super Bowl Sale!!!



## evolutionpep (Jan 29, 2015)

*Welcome to EVOLUTION?s SUPERBOWL DYNASTY SALE!*


*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING THE SUPERBOWL WITH SUPER SALES >>> 40% OFF CODE, BOGO?S, AND SPECIAL PRODUCT DISCOUNTS! SEE THE DETAILS BELOW FOR MORE?
*
*CLICK TODAY* *EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM*!




*YOUR CHOICE PROMO CODE 
(FYI discounts do not apply to combo packs, see product pages for details)
CHOOSE ONE: *


*USE **FREESHIP* *FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!*
*USE **PATS40* *FOR 40% OFF SELECT PRODUCTS*
*
BUY 1 GET 1 FREE USA PEPTIDES PRICES DEFLATED!!*
*FRAG - $36.99
GHRP-2 - $23.99
GHRP-6 - $23.99
HEXARELIN - $19.99
MOD GRF 1-29 (CJC w/o DAC) - $29.50*


*RESEARCH CHEM PRICES DEFLATED!!*
*TADALAFIL - $26.99
CLENBUTEROL - $26.99
EXEMESTANE - $36.99*


*NOW AVAILABLE:*
*ACE-031
FOLLISTATIN 
EPITALON (HOT SELLER!)*


*WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! 


MAKE SURE YOU SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER TO GET NOTIFIED FIRST OF SPECIAL SALES AND ANNOUNCEMENTS! GET READY FOR IT. LETS GO PATRIOTS!!*​


----------

